# Opinions on Johnson Fast Strike



## CTY

Does anyone have any info regarding the reliability ofJohnson Fast Strike motors, made in the mid 90's?
-
Any info is appreciated


----------



## Slayer

considered to be a very reliable motor....works well with the standard oil injection system, not known for "killer" power and torque......the 150 should be run somewhere in the area of 5500 rpm's.....some turn them a bit faster.....great engine when paired with the right boat, such as an 18 or 19 foot Stratos .....

do a search @    www.screamandfly.com 

if its outboard related it can be found there!!!!!


----------



## Davis31052

They are like the "small block chevy" of boat motors. Very dependable and OMC sold a ton of them so parts are available. My 1993 Evinrude 150 is very reliable.


----------



## Gmoney

Bought a new stratos in 98 with the fast strike 150 on it.  People gasped when I got it.  They said "those things will blow in no time" and "you'll be lucky if you get 2 years before the oil injector quits."  Well sold it to a friend 3 years ago and it still cranks up in one turn of the key and runs well.  Only problem was a fuel line valve broke 6 months after I had it.  

From my perspective they are very reliable, but I did follow the break in instructions by the book.


----------



## GoldDot40

My brother has a '95 or '96 Stratos with a 175 Fast Strike on the back. He weighs 390 lbs and my dad is 250 lbs....the boat will easily reach 65+ mph with both of them in it. Runs like a champ with no major issues.


----------



## CTY

Thanks for the advise, sounds like a good motor.  Anyone else feel free to chime in.
-
Thanks


----------



## Jr Branham

*me too*

I also had one, great motor, mine was on a Stratos.

The problem motor for OMC was the Ficht, they were known to blow. Some even go as far to say it caused OMC to go under financially with all the warranty work.

Jr. B


----------



## revrandyf

*Johnson Fast Strike*

I have a '96 on a Stratos 288 Pro XL.  Good combination.  Very dependable and reliable motor.  Not great on gas but OK.


----------



## ranger1977

Never heard of any problems with this motor.


----------



## currahee raider

*Fast Strike*

In '92 two or three guys in the Stephens county are bought new boats with Fast Strikes on them.  They were absolutely gas hogs.  A friend of mine could go twice the distance with his Mercury 150 than I could.  The problem other than expense, was fishing night tournaments you could run out of gas.  I traded my after 6 months for a Mariner 150 and immediately doubled my mileage.  One guy called Johnson and was told that the consumption was within specs.  He told them they must be using a 747 for their specifications!


----------



## yukondon

I have a 96 model Fastrike 150,  motor runs like new and still maintains 120#s on every cylinder,In my opinion its the best motor Ive ever had


----------

